# My first 2008 muskies....



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Had the day off Friday Feb. 1st. Unsafe ice still on the lakes and nobody off to hit the river with me so I gathered up my muskie gear and headed for a stream. Very little ice and the water was rising. First fish of the day was a 27" dink. I was all smiles. I raised another muskie that I would guess in the low 30"s. This fish would follow but would not go. Not sure if it saw me or what? I tried figure eights, I tried a throwback lure, I even left the area and tried the later. At this point I'm smiling ear to ear. I kept casting and it paid off with a 36" healthy looking "Crick Ski". That's a term you'll only hear down here in southern ohio,lol. A great day off!

Good luck on the muskies this year!

Here is the pic of the 36" fish....


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh man....

You're killin' me.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Tom, you should try throwing a smaller bait like a Gizz 4 on those following fish. Someghting different might get them to go. Bass fisherman will switch lures on a fish that wont hit.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

You have fish like that in creeks? How big are the creeks?


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thats a very nice musky. Congrats

I'll be fishing for Perch and Crappies tomorrow.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice. Can't wait to get back at them


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

the streams I fish are on the small end. Just about all the Scioto River tribs. hold muskie. Mad Mac that is the creek in the backshot. 

Mean Morone, If you still have my home addy send me another lure or two. I tried to pull muskie on the ones you sent me in the past. I've ended up putting both of them in brush and could'nt get em back.

BluePike, you can e-mail me a nice limit of those perch,lol!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish Tom. I gotta go again today.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Man I can't wait until june.......


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

BuckeyeTom said:


> the streams I fish are on the small end. Just about all the Scioto River tribs. hold muskie. Mad Mac that is the creek in the backshot.


Can't really see the creek. About how many feet across?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys i made it back out today and lucked into two more muskie. 1st fish was almost 30" and the 2nd was a fat 40". Better than Friday!!! Two trips, four muskie in Feb. 2008's looking good so far!

All four fish this weekend came off of a crawdad colored super shad rap. Thanks for all the nice comments guys!

MadMac - Here is a pic of the 40"er and a great back shot of the size of the creek.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

fantastic..i didnt even catch one over 37 all year last season..lol. congrats!!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That's amazing Tom. Even if I had anything like that creek close by it would be frozen. Do you just walk the bank or do you take a small boat?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good for you!!! That is a great color in the Shad Rap. Way to start your year!
John


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I never met him but I always look forward to BuckeyeTom's winter musky reports.
Here's a picture of him from 5 years ago or so. Canoeing down a small creek in the middle of winter. Sounds like a blast!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Tom. I don't know what you're doing, but keep doing it 'cause its working!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys don't know how hard it was being at work on a day like today after last weekend,lol. Supposed to be 70 here tomorrow!!!! Work or muskie fishing???? 

MadMac, These streams down here just opened within the past week. I fish some of the smaller streams from the bank. I also like putting a jonboat in some of the bigger ones that you can float for long stretches. Had a real nice October morning in a canoe with Oakburner a couple years back.

Lewzer, that pic brings back some good memories of a snow muskie, Thanks!!!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

nice muskies tom!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Should have stayed at home this weekend, but I could'nt stand it. High winds, high water, and lots of mud made it tough muskie fishing. I did have a shot at one muskie. Had a nice muskie come out of nowhere and hit with very little line out. It surprised me, and I did'nt get the best hook set. One good head shake and the lure flew over my head! I saw an awesome backshot for a pic. There was a Kenmore side by side fridge floating down the creek I was fishing,lol.

Howdy Dip! You and Billy G get any big Maumee flatheads this past year?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried to respond to your PM but your box is full and it won't got through.

Rob


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

should work now! sorry


----------

